# Schooling needed?



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm having a love/hate relationship with my 622. It's nice, but it's very different from my previous HD Tivo. 

Under preferences, if I set recording to TV1 as the default, I cannot change channels. I get a message saying that if I want to change it will stop my current recording. If I change that setting to TV2, I can record and change stations. 

1) Is this normal?
2) If TV2 is set as the default recording device, how can I stop the recording once it's started?

I tried hitting the DVR button, but I can't delete it until I stop it and I can't figure out how to do it.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

haha, just growing pains  

are you wanting to run the 622 in dual mode or single mode? In single mode there are no issues with the tuners, it uses the one not in use for a single recording. For Dual mode, it's best to leave it at TV2 as the default recording tuner, so that TV1's tuner is available for viewing. In such a case, if both Tuners are recording, then OTA or a prerecorded show would be your options  

obviously you are in dual mode right now, so assuming that is how you want to leave it, you should set your timers to fire as TV2 as a first choice. just remember that in dual mode, TV1 is controlling 1 sat tuner and the OTA, and TV2 is controlling the 2nd sat runer. Either can watch any recorded program, but watching live TV while recording requires having the correct tuner doing the recording. 

also, I believe there is a button on the remote to switch from dual to single mode, and if no one is watching TV2 elsewhere, just hit the button to enable single mode, then no more tuner is use issue


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

hey, does the stop button work when a recording is going on? the 921 wouldn't do that, you needed to go to the menu and select the show recording and hit "stop".


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

It's in dual mode, but TV2 is in lala land until 2 months from now when I move the analog tv to it's final destination.

So how do I stop recordings on TV2 once they have begun?


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> hey, does the stop button work when a recording is going on? the 921 wouldn't do that, you needed to go to the menu and select the show recording and hit "stop".


No it doesn't work. When I hit DVR and go into the show, there is no stop recording function and if you hit delete it says you must first stop the recording.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

so, there is no TV2 right now? then by all means put it into single mode  and like JL said, you can use TV2's remote to stop. But normally you'd be looking at TV2  

use single mode (means the 622 will do PIP) until tv2 is ready in the other room


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Virus said:


> No it doesn't work. When I hit DVR and go into the show, there is no stop recording function and if you hit delete it says you must first stop the recording.


hmm. the 921 gives a set of buttons on the right, a few are greyed out, then there would be start over, protect/unprotect, stop and cancel I think. erase would not be selectable until stop is hit. so you not having a stop button is strange unless you need to go a step further into the menu?


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

So from what I gather, I would be much better off getting another receiver instead of connecting a tv up to tv2?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I'd use the TV2 output to the other TV. It is very handy to pause what you are watching in the front room and resume watching the rest of the show in bed. It also saves an Addl Rec Fee of $5/month. If something is recording on TV2 output, you need to use the TV2 remote to get the Stop Recording to display in Dual mode. With a dual output (different from a dual tuner), each output controls its recordings. You can cause something to record to "the other output", but that doesn't allow you to stop "their" recording.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

The analog tv will be for the basement since the kids are being relocated from the dining room Since they are 3 and 2, toys are everywhere. I will be relocateing my 55" Mitsubishi RPCRT to the bedroom and the 411 receiver and moving the ananlog tv downstairs. The JVC D-ILA will be in the family room once I get it.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

All I have is the 942 which I use in single mode (98% of the time) and TV2 as the default recorder tuner. While a program is recording, I can hit the dvr button, select the recoding program and then in the new window that pops up on the right hand side there is a choice to stop recording. Then you can delete it if you want.
Also you can swap tuners (swap button) so that TV2 is displaying and then hit the stop record button on the remote.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Dual mode is the culprit. I will change that when I get home today.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> ...
> also, I believe there is a button on the remote to switch from dual to single mode, and if no one is watching TV2 elsewhere, just hit the button to enable single mode, then no more tuner is use issue


Actually, the Mode button is on the Front Panel behind the door - not on the Remote.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

ah, on the box, gotcha


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I just received permission to post this new document from Dish Network, which I hope will be helpful. They finally made up a cheat sheet on the best way to set up timers depending on how you use your receiver. I just started using my DVR in Dual Mode, and I really found this guide to be helpful.

Dish Network Guide to Recording Preferences for Dual Tuner Receivers


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike,

Useful document. I could have used it directly after installation.

John


----------

